# Parker 2007 Line Info



## MysticalWhim (Nov 28, 2003)

The entire 2007 Parker line will be different. They are keeping 3 bows from there 2006 line. The Frontier, Hornet, and Buckshot(youth) will return in 2007. The rest of there line will change. There entire line will come will the XP designation, standing for "Xtreme Parallel". As one might guess, there are going with a emphasis on the extreme parallel limbs on there designs. The last bit of info I have is that they will continue to use Mossy Oak Breakup in 2007. Look for 2007 catalogs after the ATA show in Jan. Sales reps are showing a handful of the new bows to there dealers between now and then. When I get more I will share.


M:shade:


----------



## Trigun (Mar 27, 2005)

Great news, I like Parkers bow.

Edmond


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

any more info on this?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing the new Parkers!!!!


----------



## offshrangler (Dec 15, 2006)

Are they releasing these bows after the ATA show or are they releasing them after the first of the year??


----------



## hank2050 (Dec 28, 2006)

*The new Parkers are in!!!!!*

I am new to this forum and we are a Parker dealer in southern Michigan and I just wanted to let you Know that we have the whole 2007 line in stock right now and i must say that they have stepped it up a notch, these bows are awsome.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

they stepped up a notch, but they need to step it up a few more just to compete here in michingan. There going in the right direction though.


----------



## t_lowe_308 (Dec 20, 2005)

Im really glad to hear this about parker. I have been shooting the buckhunter since last year, and even though it is one of their lower end bows i can tell the quality is there. I really hope this works out for them.


----------



## thunderatwork (Feb 4, 2005)

any idea when their website will be updated?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Well if the 07's are really in what are the new bows and what specs???? I have been shooting the Bowtechs the last few years but it seems that the bows are getting longer axle to axle again. I like a 30" to 31" bow so maybe the Hornet would do unless theres something new.


----------



## ijimmy (Jul 2, 2002)

They have a dual cam bow in their lineup this year , thats new . Kind of short on axil length for my consideration .


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Viper

I am in the final stages of setting up my new Parker Hornet, what a great bow. Got the 2+2 cam system, set at 65lb and it's pretty dam fast. I will post some photos tomorrow.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

people here in VA will see soon I hope!!!:tongue:


----------



## wilko (Dec 19, 2006)

I got the 2007 trailblazer xp and have been shooting it for about a week now.. I dont know any specs of the bow but i was so impressed with it that i took it home with me. I bought the bow because it was a pleasure to shoot and the price was right ! I admid i am a bit curious about the speed though


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

I shot a 2007 Parker last week. Can't remember if it was the Trailblazer XP or the Expedition XP. I do know it will retail for $599 and it shot and looked darn nice! 
32" axle to axle
7.5 " brace height
310 IBO
It had a big single cam on it. No recoil. And I shot it without a stabilizer. Look for an improvement in the camo. The Parker rep told me that Parker bought the company that was doing their camoing [is that a word?] and the risers should get better. They used to look good on one side and poor on the other.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Kewl!

Lemme know when they are Pro Shop bows again and I'll take a look at them.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

O love my Bowtech Tribute but I miss the lightweight Parkers for hunting. The only problem was the recoil of the bow due to its lightweight. I havent shot the Hornet yet so maybe its better then the old UL 31 I had. Anyone with a 06 or 07 Parker how does the factory strings hold up? I would probably upgrade the strings to winners choice strings and cables.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

ttt :teeth:


----------



## bowdude300 (Jan 17, 2006)

Does anyone want to post some pictures of the new parkers for all to see. I am sure the guys here on archery talk will greatly apppreciate it .


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

They've got a bunch of parallel models coming out, as previously stated. Even the 2007 Buckhunter will be more parallel I'm told, and they have an all new top-line parallel bow called the "Wildfire" coming, too. I haven't received specs yet tho.


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

If dealers already have some, why can't anyone post a picture? Pics please. OK pretty please.


----------



## Oggies Outdoors (Dec 28, 2005)

*Parkers new line up*

I shot most fo the new bows 2 weeks ago they were all very impressive, I did not get to shoot the Shooting Star which is there top bow now it comes in a competition or hunting version they are debuting it at the ATA. Most of there new line is modestly priced, the buckhunter has paralell limbs and they made the cams alot bigger, it is a huge improvement. They done away with all the limbsaver add on's and I think it's the Trailblazer or the Wildfire that has a 8" BH.


----------



## seanw513 (Dec 25, 2006)

I have shot the Redhead XSC which is made by Parker and really liked it. It is not as fast as the Hornet or the Frontier but for the price it is a great bow.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

my new Parker Hornet, set-up with Vapor Trail string and cabels


----------



## bowdude300 (Jan 17, 2006)

DOes anyone know a website that has the 2007 bow pics yet because they were suppose to be out yesterday but have yet to so if you know a website with new pics let us know.


----------



## bowdude300 (Jan 17, 2006)

ParkerBow said:


> my new Parker Hornet, set-up with Vapor Trail string and cabels




What type of sight is that on your new hornet?????/


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

bowdude300 said:


> What type of sight is that on your new hornet?????/


Carolina Foxfire with sight light


----------



## nutcase (Apr 26, 2006)

Recordkeeper said:


> Kewl!
> 
> Lemme know when they are Pro Shop bows again and I'll take a look at them.



Same here


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

below is an email message I just received from Jim at Parker Archery

John, The new 2007 line is out, our 2007 website should be up and running by the first of next week, Catalogs should be back from the printers next week. Thanks Jim


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

That Hornet looks sweet. How is the hand shock? Did you have a chance to shoot any bows like the Bowtech Tribute or Mathews Xt? Im just wondering if the Hornet is even close to them. I would guess the Hornet is alot lighter. My Tribute weights a ton compared to my old parker UL 31 but the UL 31 has a ton of handshock and noise.


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bowdude300 (Jan 17, 2006)

Email from parker says website will be up the 18th.


----------

